# Shining Monkey vs. Appleguard



## wickedassin

Ok, I've seen people rave about BOTH products.  But which one is better?  What are the pros and cons of the two?  Is Shining Monkey a protectant vs. Appleguard a conditioner?


----------



## pursegalsf

GReat thread wicked! I would like to know as well. What's best for LV's and what's better for Chanel caviar and the cambon?


----------



## kathyrose

Shining Monkey protects the bag and makes it waterproof. I've never used Appleguard yet but I read that if you use Magic Eraser on the handles to clean it up, you will need to condition it after that as it makes the vachetta dry so Appleguard would be what to use.

There are several ladies here that have used both. I'm looking forward to what they have to say about it.


----------



## Gracie

I have used both. Both are water repellant spray. Apple have other products to condition and clean leather. The AppleGarde is used for waterproofing. I think Shining Monkey was intended to be used on cars (their other products are car care ones) but it also works on other leather and canvas goods such as handbags. I personally prefer Shining Monkey for waterproofing because it dries faster and, for me, works better as well. But I also use the Apple Leather Conditioner in cleaning and moisturizing leathers.


----------



## fopduck

When I bought my Apple Leather Care (conditioner), I asked about Apple Garde (spray) and according to the SA, Apple Garde should only be used on brand new leather.  He said that otherwise it will seal in all the dirt on the leather. 

I used Magic Eraser on the dirty handles (dark patina ~15 years) of my speedy and it worked ok but also left the leather really dry looking.  I applied the Apple Leather Care and was very happy with the result.  It brought the shine back to the leather and even managed to take some more dirt off without adding more color to the handles.  I have also used the Apple Leather Care on my Epi stuff and it seems to work well.   

Hope this helps!


----------



## kathyrose

Thanks for the info! Both are water repellants but Shining Monkey dries quicker I guess. I heard that AppleGuard is a bit greasier but that may be becuase it takes more time to dry so the spray didn't dry up yet. Thanks!


----------



## wickedassin

Does one work better than another on particular kinds of leather?


----------



## mewlicious

Shining Monkey hands down. Love the stuff. So far my vachetta has stayed waterdrop free! 

Although I do not have an older bag to use the Appleguard on. I've heard their conditioner is great for older bags, I bought it for when mine do age.


----------



## jenna

Another question to add:

What works best for Marc Jacobs' calf leather bags?  You know, the regular leather he uses for his classic bags such as the multi-pockets and stellas?

TIA!


----------



## JJ'S MAMA

jenna said:
			
		

> Another question to add:
> 
> What works best for Marc Jacobs' calf leather bags?  You know, the regular leather he uses for his classic bags such as the multi-pockets and stellas?
> 
> TIA!



Adding to that thought-has anyone used either product on a stam?


----------



## kathyrose

I used Shining Monkey on nylon, leather and suede bags with no problems at all. I don't own any MJ bags so I can't comment on that.


----------



## BeccaLynn07

I have a can of Shining Monkey and I love it. I haven't tried Appleguard yet.


----------



## may3545

I use Appleguard conditioner and it made my leathers look much much more new. The guard spray does feel greasy at first, but I really need to be patient with the drying process.  I'm gonna try shining monkey once I finish my Apple, which is almost done


----------



## pursegalsf

Thanks for all the info ladies. I'll try to pick the Appleguard tomorrow.


----------



## maxmara

I have never  used shining monkey but have used apple garde spray and conditioner. I like how apple garde conditions my bags...also it leaves a great shine. I also recommend vectra spray for lambskin chanel.

Where can you get shining monkey?


----------



## kathyrose

www.shiningmonkey.net


----------



## *Freetoes*

> When I bought my Apple Leather Care (conditioner), I asked about Apple Garde (spray) and according to the SA, Apple Garde should only be used on brand new leather. He said that otherwise it will seal in all the dirt on the leather.


 
That's not correct according to Apple Garde.  Here is their description of their repellant product:

_Keeps suede, nubuck, leather, and fabrics water repellent. 

Special wax-free, silicon-free, formulation *will not seal pores, allowing leather to breathe. 
*
Excellent for all smooth leathers, including exotic leather skins. 

Replenishes the natural oils in leather thus preventing drying and cracking. 

Safe on all colors, including delicate pastels and whites. It will not pull or darken colors._

You can use Apple Garde on older leather ~ that's just not true. You are supposed to re-treat your bags every few months. Apple products have been tested and proven to be safe and gentle to leather products. 

I would think the Shining Monkey is more of a fabric protector, meant for cars. like Scotch Guard, and that would be more harmful. What are the long-term effects of Shining Monkey? Does anyone know? I would think after time the coating that it makes might yellow or discolor. I'm not willing to take that risk on my expensive bags. Just my opinion.


----------



## SuzyZ

*Freetoes* said:
			
		

> That's not correct according to Apple Garde. Here is their description of their repellant product:
> 
> _Keeps suede, nubuck, leather, and fabrics water repellent. _
> 
> _Special wax-free, silicon-free, formulation *will not seal pores, allowing leather to breathe. *_
> 
> _Excellent for all smooth leathers, including exotic leather skins. _
> 
> _Replenishes the natural oils in leather thus preventing drying and cracking. _
> 
> _Safe on all colors, including delicate pastels and whites. It will not pull or darken colors._
> 
> You can use Apple Garde on older leather ~ that's just not true. You are supposed to re-treat your bags every few months. Apple products have been tested and proven to be safe and gentle to leather products.
> 
> I would think the Shining Monkey is more of a fabric protector, meant for cars. like Scotch Guard, and that would be more harmful. What are the long-term effects of Shining Monkey? Does anyone know? I would think after time the coating that it makes might yellow or discolor. I'm not willing to take that risk on my expensive bags. Just my opinion.


Thanks for that info. I just bot 2 apple products and I feel confortable about using them now.


----------



## kathyrose

*Freetoes* said:
			
		

> I would think the Shining Monkey is more of a fabric protector, meant for cars. like Scotch Guard, and that would be more harmful. What are the long-term effects of Shining Monkey? Does anyone know? I would think after time the coating that it makes might yellow or discolor. I'm not willing to take that risk on my expensive bags. Just my opinion.


Unless the fabric in cars discolor, I doubt the bags will. Someone mentioned using it on their LV and spraying it on again after a few months after cleaning the bag.


----------



## Gracie

*Freetoes* said:
			
		

> I would think the Shining Monkey is more of a fabric protector, meant for cars. like Scotch Guard, and that would be more harmful. What are the long-term effects of Shining Monkey? Does anyone know? I would think after time the coating that it makes might yellow or discolor. I'm not willing to take that risk on my expensive bags. Just my opinion.


 
According to their site, it will not affect the breathability of the leather and also gentle enough to be used on suede just like AppleGarde.


----------



## essential

Does anyone know where can i buy applegard in canada? thanks


----------



## fendigal

Is nubuck deerskin?


----------



## Bag Fetish

daytimer.ca/com you can order it there

http://www.daytimer.com/content/shop/shop_results_quick.asp?shopperid=BAF3AEFE1E5A47B196D44CE089A3868A&aid=False&wu=7&keycode=&line=&PP=&cid=20&Origin=&solution_nmbr=60019


----------



## jenna

I'm about to spray my LV with Shining Monkey, but need to know:

For the *LV mono bags*, are you supposed to spray the *canvas* part too, or just the *vachetta*? Thanks!


----------



## kathyrose

jenna said:
			
		

> I'm about to spray my LV with Shining Monkey, but need to know:
> 
> For the *LV mono bags*, are you supposed to spray the *canvas* part too, or just the *vachetta*? Thanks!


I sprayed everything. No damage done here!


----------



## jenna

kathyrose said:
			
		

> I sprayed everything. No damage done here!


 
Cool! Thanks so much!!! I got my can a while back, but it's taken a while to get around (up the courage) to spray my more expensive bags :shame: .


----------



## kathyrose

jenna said:
			
		

> Cool! Thanks so much!!! I got my can a while back, but it's taken a while to get around (up the courage) to spray my more expensive bags :shame: .


You can try with a less expensive bag just to see how it's like on the hardware and such.  You have to be 100% okay with it. I know I hesitated when I first got the can so I started with my Coach bags and kate spades and finally my LVs.


----------



## monsoon88

Ladies, where can I purchase Appleguard Leather Care Lotion?


----------



## CindyYZ

I've tried both Shining Monkey and Appleguarde spray, and I also have the Vectra spray recommended by Chanel.   Personally, for my LV Vachette leather, I prefer Shining Monkey.  My older bags which I sprayed appleguarde on, still has some water spots even after spraying, the shining monkey ones on the other hand have no waterspots and have patina'd nicely.  I only sprayed the leather parts, and don't purposely spray the canvas.  Also, shining monkey dries quicker versus the appleguarde can take a few hours.


----------



## Luna

LeatherStuff.com | Leather Wallets & Handbags is one place you can get it



monsoon88 said:


> Ladies, where can I purchase Appleguard Leather Care Lotion?


----------



## Pursegrrl

jenna said:


> Cool! Thanks so much!!! I got my can a while back, but it's taken a while to get around (up the courage) to spray my more expensive bags :shame: .


 
I know this post was from many moons ago, but for anyone now reading, don't worry about using SM on your LV!  Hell, I started right away on the vachetta bottom of my Cabas Piano  ...everyone's favorite vulnerable spot.  I focus on the vachetta with a quick sweeping motion and if it gets on the canvas, no harm done.  Just give it good air circulation to dry.

I bought my SM off amazon.com.


----------



## alanaofthebay

You can buy apple products at Burlington Coat Factory too.


----------



## cutestmomever

Gee thanks! Very useful!


----------



## xmelissax

I plan to get the shining monkey spray and use it, but should I be getting some kind of conditioner as well? If I do get a conditioner am I supposed to use it before spraying on the repellant?


----------



## hannalou

HELP! what should i get the apple leather - rain and stain repellent? or the leather protector? I've checked the site at leatherstuff.com but i don't know which product to get. hope anyone can help me.. I'm just going to ask my friend to get it for me in the states. thanks so much!


----------



## missisa07

^I just ordered both.  The rain and stain repellent is more to make your bag waterproof.


----------



## MittenedThings

Out of curiosity (and because I don't want to start a whole new thread for this), has anyone had problems with their appleguard "staining" their bags?  I'm asking because I have one bag that got these strange mottled spots soon after I applied it.  I didn't know if it was because of appleguard, the bag itself, or maybe some water got on it, etc.  Any ideas?


----------



## juicy couture jen

I've used SM on my LV bags with the vachetta trim and its worked great.. I haven't since a water stain since using it.  I also really like AppleGard.. it gave my Bal bag a real nice shine to the leather, plus it had a pleasant scent.


----------



## bagachondriac

Where does one purchase Shining Monkey? Thanks.


----------



## bagachondriac

bagachondriac said:


> Where does one purchase Shining Monkey? Thanks.


 

Duh!! It's late I guess!! If I had read this entire thread w/o jumping around, I wouldn't have asked such a dumb question. Sorry.ush:


----------



## stmichel

I've used Shining Monkey and Appleguard conditioner on my LV.
Shining Monkey dries almost immediately without changing the color of vachetta so as Appleguard conditioner. However, in my experience, Shining Monkey doesn't protect my vachetta from getting dirty so as Appleguard. I also noticed that the patina on my LV sprayed with Shining Monkey is not turning into a golden patina rather grayish--no it's not dirt because I'm not using the bag. If I could go back, I won't spray my vachetta with any water repellant. But I will condition it with Appleguard and have a bit of patina. Somehow the patina helps repel dirt. This is just my experience with both products and I'm aware that many people love Shining Monkey--just wished it worked for me.


----------



## bonybynatur2003

Sorry guys, just getting in here. I just bought a papillon on ebay with filthy handles. Do I do the cleaner first, then the conditioner, then the garde, OR just the cleaner and garde? I dont want it to get dried out. Also, is there anything I can do to clean it temporarily until my order comes in so that I can start to carry it right away?


----------



## Nectarine25

Anyone know if either Applegarde or Shining Monkey is available somewhere in Europe since aerosols cannot be shipped overseas from US?


----------



## ame

I just bought Apple Guard for my AC Mini City so hopefully it keeps it nice and moist and waterproofed.


----------



## ivylouwho

BeccaLynn07 said:


> I have a can of Shining Monkey and I love it. I haven't tried Appleguard yet.


 
I have applegaurd, I've never heard of shining monkey!


----------



## izmelda

I have a completely suede camel colored coach tote that I would like to protect, and I've read several times that the apple garde spray seems somewhat sticky and actually attracts dirt. Can anyone give me some tips on the apple garde vs SM for a suede tote? I want to apply something that's not going to change the color or leave some sort of film. TIA!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ shining monkey is fabric protector.. so if your bag is fabric use it with no worries.

I have used it on the vachetta of my lv bags but prefer apple guard for it.


----------



## KathyinCanada

Bag Fetish said:


> ^^ shining monkey is fabric protector.. so if your bag is fabric use it with no worries.
> 
> I have used it on the vachetta of my lv bags but prefer apple guard for it.



Shining Monkey is a fabric/leather protector. I have used it on three HH bags (incl. one suede bag) with great success I even sprayed my new HH wallet with it! The spray  is very lightweight and dries very quickly. Make sure to use it outdoors in a ventilated area and let the item you spray stay outside until it is dry. Also, wash your hands after using the spray in case you get any spray on them.


----------



## gMbt

Do these products work on lambskin??


----------



## queenie55

Ok, I am reading about Shining Monkey and Appleguard.  What type of products are these besides water repellants?  Are they creams, sprays?  Where are they puchased? I am dying to use my pink suede bad again that has been living in it's dustbad for 2 years.
That is pretty bad when Coach can't even provide instuctions on cleaning their products.  How crazy is it to buy a bag at their enormously priced range then it can't even be cleaned?  I have called them several times too.  They don't help.
Thank you whoever you are for this much needed sought after answer to my dilemma and probably a whole lot of others too!
I thought it was just going to have to rot.


----------



## queenie55

KathyinCanada said:


> Shining Monkey is a fabric/leather protector. I have used it on three HH bags (incl. one suede bag) with great success I even sprayed my new HH wallet with it! The spray  is very lightweight and dries very quickly. Make sure to use it outdoors in a ventilated area and let the item you spray stay outside until it is dry. Also, wash your hands after using the spray in case you get any spray on them.


What is a vachetta?


----------



## queenie55

Pursegrrl said:


> I know this post was from many moons ago, but for anyone now reading, don't worry about using SM on your LV!  Hell, I started right away on the vachetta bottom of my Cabas Piano  ...everyone's favorite vulnerable spot.  I focus on the vachetta with a quick sweeping motion and if it gets on the canvas, no harm done.  Just give it good air circulation to dry.
> 
> I bought my SM off amazon.com.


What is an LV? Sorry


----------



## queenie55

*Freetoes* said:


> That's not correct according to Apple Garde.  Here is their description of their repellant product:
> 
> _Keeps suede, nubuck, leather, and fabrics water repellent.
> 
> Special wax-free, silicon-free, formulation *will not seal pores, allowing leather to breathe.
> *
> Excellent for all smooth leathers, including exotic leather skins.
> 
> Replenishes the natural oils in leather thus preventing drying and cracking.
> 
> Safe on all colors, including delicate pastels and whites. It will not pull or darken colors._
> 
> You can use Apple Garde on older leather ~ that's just not true. You are supposed to re-treat your bags every few months. Apple products have been tested and proven to be safe and gentle to leather products.
> 
> I would think the Shining Monkey is more of a fabric protector, meant for cars. like Scotch Guard, and that would be more harmful. What are the long-term effects of Shining Monkey? Does anyone know? I would think after time the coating that it makes might yellow or discolor. I'm not willing to take that risk on my expensive bags. Just my opinion.


I just got on the Shining Monkey website and it clearly states that SM can be used on vehicles as well as fine suede products and pastels without pulling out the color.


----------



## queenie55

CindyYZ said:


> I've tried both Shining Monkey and Appleguarde spray, and I also have the Vectra spray recommended by Chanel.   Personally, for my LV Vachette leather, I prefer Shining Monkey.  My older bags which I sprayed appleguarde on, still has some water spots even after spraying, the shining monkey ones on the other hand have no waterspots and have patina'd nicely.  I only sprayed the leather parts, and don't purposely spray the canvas.  Also, shining monkey dries quicker versus the appleguarde can take a few hours.


When you say you only spray the leather, do you mean the suede?  My bad is suede and I need to know if Shining Monkey or Apple Guard is safe on suede and does it really clean suede?  Also, when using Shining Monkey, do you wipe to clean the suede to pull the nap of the suede back up or what is the process used for cleaning suede?


----------



## queenie55

queenie55 said:


> When you say you only spray the leather, do you mean the suede?  My bad is suede and I need to know if Shining Monkey or Apple Guard is safe on suede and does it really clean suede?  Also, when using Shining Monkey, do you wipe to clean the suede to pull the nap of the suede back up or what is the process used for cleaning suede?


Oh and what is vachetta leather?  Sorry I don't know.


----------



## bagachondriac

queenie55 said:


> What is an LV? Sorry


 

Louis Vuitton


----------



## NicolesCloset

hi everyone
here are some questions
I have an older LV speedy, what should the process be.
1) clean
2)condition
2)spray
and do i only spray the handles? Thanks in advance

Also, I have a mbmj hillier also worn. What should the process be for that?
Thanks


----------



## doreenjoy

I'd clean a vintage bag and let it dry thoroughly -- like for several days -- before applying a spray protectant. When in doubt, the brand of protectant spray you have should include instructions.


----------



## queenie55

Can Shining Monkey be used on my pink suede Coach bag?  I ordered a can, but I am still waiting to receive it.


----------



## queenie55

kathyrose said:


> I used Shining Monkey on nylon, leather and suede bags with no problems at all. I don't own any MJ bags so I can't comment on that.


Have you ever used Shining Monkey to clean pink suede?  I have a Coach bag that has been sitting in my drawer that I would love to use again.  It is noticeably dirty along the stitching where it picked up dinginess.  What do you think?  It has never been preserved with any product yet, but when I get my can of Shining Monkey I plan on using that to clean and preserve the suede.  Would you?


----------



## queenie55

mewlicious said:


> Shining Monkey hands down. Love the stuff. So far my vachetta has stayed waterdrop free!
> 
> Although I do not have an older bag to use the Appleguard on. I've heard their conditioner is great for older bags, I bought it for when mine do age.


Is Appleguard for a purse that has never been preserved?  Can it be used on pink suede?  I have a Coach bag that I would really love to use.  It was pretty.  But it picked up "dingyness" along the stitching and I am not having any luck with their so-called care kit, that only makes the suede look dry like its dry and flakey.
This is my one and only Coach bag and I probably will never buy another because of this terrible experience with Coach.  They aren't helping.  They have told me to send it back, but that is a long process and I think all they are going to say is there is nothing they can do.
I am so mad and upset that Coach didn't say anything about prevention or that I could have sprayed with some product to prevent this mess!
Now where do I go from here?  Shining Monkey or Appleguard?


----------



## BuNik1975

pursegalsf said:


> Thanks for all the info ladies. I'll try to pick the Appleguard tomorrow.



I was wondering how did the Apple Guarde work for you?  Have you tried Shining money?  Thank you!


----------



## espergirl

Hi- I am wondering also.  I have a new LV mono (handles still in plastic) and am not certain if I should use the apple guard spray or the shining monkey spray on a new bag.  I have used apple guard conditioner and spray on older bags, but never a new one.  Does anyone have any advice on which to spray on virgin vachetta?


----------



## mcbaglovin

can anyone tell me where i can pick up either the shining monkey or appleguard? also what are the specifics of either product? don't wanna pick up the wrong one...


----------



## mcbaglovin

wow no one answered me! lol anyway i just wanted to share a story. I haven't tried shining monkey yet as i just received it today. i've tried apple garde and it was fine but seemed to make my juicy china satchel spotty. 

anyway im writing about shining monkey's service. i ordered about a month ago and they shipped out in a day or two. but i never got it. not sure if someone in my building stole it... but i was missing 2 packages that week and some troublesome people were moving out that week... anyway i emailed them about the problem and they did email back and tried to help. its tough on everyone when something like that happens, except for the thief that made out with the free stuff! anyway, i didn't hear anything for a while so i did a dispute on paypal but never escalated it since their cs really was trying to help. and out of the blue today i got their package. can't wait to try their stuff!


----------



## sarahyamada

That happened to me too! I thought someone stole mine, now that I think about it, I dont think they ever sent the first shipment. I had to constantly email and threaten that I will let future customers know before I finally recd response saying that he will send an add'l at his cost (which I dont think is true, I just think he never sent it). I finally recd it, was really nervous to use, (I used on brand new galliera), I did see a slight spot (you know when it spray unevenly, where some spray drops are heavier than other) that never fully dried or lift off. That was the last on brand new luxury items for me. For anything else, I think its fine.




mcbaglovin said:


> wow no one answered me! lol anyway i just wanted to share a story. I haven't tried shining monkey yet as i just received it today. i've tried apple garde and it was fine but seemed to make my juicy china satchel spotty.
> 
> anyway im writing about shining monkey's service. i ordered about a month ago and they shipped out in a day or two. but i never got it. not sure if someone in my building stole it... but i was missing 2 packages that week and some troublesome people were moving out that week... anyway i emailed them about the problem and they did email back and tried to help. its tough on everyone when something like that happens, except for the thief that made out with the free stuff! anyway, i didn't hear anything for a while so i did a dispute on paypal but never escalated it since their cs really was trying to help. and out of the blue today i got their package. can't wait to try their stuff!


----------



## mcbaglovin

sarahyamada said:


> That happened to me too! I thought someone stole mine, now that I think about it, I dont think they ever sent the first shipment. I had to constantly email and threaten that I will let future customers know before I finally recd response saying that he will send an add'l at his cost (which I dont think is true, I just think he never sent it). I finally recd it, was really nervous to use, (I used on brand new galliera), I did see a slight spot (you know when it spray unevenly, where some spray drops are heavier than other) that never fully dried or lift off. That was the last on brand new luxury items for me. For anything else, I think its fine.



Ooh that's odd. I can only assume that they sent the first shipment because i got the ship confirmation email with tracking number and the tracking number said delivered. i can only assume someone stole the package because I didn't receive another package that week that was supposedly delivered. I hate ordering stuff now but sometimes i have no choice.


----------



## sarahyamada

yeah, I got the confirm really quick too, but no delivery (ive never had things stolen at my address), but in the end I did get it, not sure why they do that (not send till harrassed..)



mcbaglovin said:


> Ooh that's odd. I can only assume that they sent the first shipment because i got the ship confirmation email with tracking number and the tracking number said delivered. i can only assume someone stole the package because I didn't receive another package that week that was supposedly delivered. I hate ordering stuff now but sometimes i have no choice.


----------



## beauxgoris

Do either shining monkey or appleguard protect from UV rays?


----------



## luvprada

Just ordered appleguard - I'll let you know how it works!


----------



## adelmun1

what's the magic ersaer product? does anyone have a link?  any comments from those who have used the product? my lv speedy handles are discolored with stain and the canvas has ink leaks from my dark jeans.  do these products work on those too?


----------



## MittenedThings

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser: http://www.mrclean.com/en_US/magic-eraser.do

It tends to be abrasive, so test it out before you go all out!  It basically rubs a layer away, I think.


----------



## watalily

I should've posted in there instead of starting a new thread.

I was wondering, how long does it take Shining Monkey to ship their products? It's been a week since I ordered, and they still haven't shipped anything. Most of the numbers listed on their website no longer works, and the rest I got cellphone voicemail. Just seems a bit fishy ...

Thanks!


----------



## REREsaurus

*Bump*

Just got a new LV Neo Speedy (demin) and I'd love to know how to protect it? Either with AG or this Shining Monkey thing?


----------



## Jaded81

MittenedThings said:


> Out of curiosity (and because I don't want to start a whole new thread for this), has anyone had problems with their appleguard "staining" their bags?  I'm asking because I have one bag that got these strange mottled spots soon after I applied it.  I didn't know if it was because of appleguard, the bag itself, or maybe some water got on it, etc.  Any ideas?



what bag did you spray it on?


----------



## Jaded81

may3545 said:


> I use Appleguard conditioner and it made my leathers look much much more new. The guard spray does feel greasy at first, but I really need to be patient with the drying process.  I'm gonna try shining monkey once I finish my Apple, which is almost done



Long time no see! 

Did you end up buying the Shining Monkey? 

Did you use the Apple products on any Chanel Lambskin or caviar?

How long does it take to dry atee using Apple garde? Does the greasiness go away?


----------



## may3545

Jaded81 said:


> Long time no see!
> 
> Did you end up buying the Shining Monkey?
> 
> Did you use the Apple products on any Chanel Lambskin or caviar?
> 
> How long does it take to dry atee using Apple garde? Does the greasiness go away?



Hi! Life has gotten busy. I now have 3 little kids running around so I don't do any leather care myself haha. Chanel has held up so well even though I don't do any conditioning on it. I use my distressed lambskin WOC at the beach and all weathers, looks amazing-- even the corners! I never got the Shining Monkey products. I used the Apple products on lambskin and caviar, both worked well. Lighter colored leathers darkened, but it dried back to normal, and drying took maybe a few hours, overnight probably to fully dry and set. The greasiness was gone overnight... from my memory. I used very lightly, never too much product. Hope that helped! All the best!


----------



## Jaded81

may3545 said:


> Hi! Life has gotten busy. I now have 3 little kids running around so I don't do any leather care myself haha. Chanel has held up so well even though I don't do any conditioning on it. I use my distressed lambskin WOC at the beach and all weathers, looks amazing-- even the corners! I never got the Shining Monkey products. I used the Apple products on lambskin and caviar, both worked well. Lighter colored leathers darkened, but it dried back to normal, and drying took maybe a few hours, overnight probably to fully dry and set. The greasiness was gone overnight... from my memory. I used very lightly, never too much product. Hope that helped! All the best!



Wow 3 kids! That will pretty much take up all your time  

You even used the Apple conditioner /garde on your caviar? Thought most ppl just give it a wipe with alcohol free/ unscented baby wipes! 

Noted to be light handed with the Apple garde!

Thanks a lot!

I do hope you are not too affected with the current global situation!


----------



## may3545

Jaded81 said:


> Wow 3 kids! That will pretty much take up all your time
> 
> You even used the Apple conditioner /garde on your caviar? Thought most ppl just give it a wipe with alcohol free/ unscented baby wipes!
> 
> Noted to be light handed with the Apple garde!
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> I do hope you are not too affected with the current global situation!


Thanks, and good luck!

We have made some decisions during the pandemic. Since kids and hubby are learning virtually, my family and I just moved to a new place temporarily to enjoy a new scene. It's been okay so far, other than managing 3 kids haha.


----------

